# What is so wrong with requiring a photo ID to vote?



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Recently the US Justice Department blocked South Carolina's law that would require a state issued photo ID to vote citing their belief the law would discriminate against minorities and the poor.

In many places you need a photo ID to do the following:

Purchase alcohol
Purchase tobacco
Purchase certain OTC antihistamines
Purchase ammunition
Purchase a gun
Cash a check

You definitely need a photo ID to pass the checkpoint at the airport as well as other mass transit facilities.

The State of South Carolina has agreed to absorb the cost of aquiring a photo ID as have other states.

What is the real reason you think Eric Holder's justice department has engaged in this interference at the state level and do you think a court will overturn these actions?

Feel free to add to the list of photo ID requirements you may know of.

Thanks


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah yes, what was that old saying?

Vote early, and vote as often as you can today.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome back Rocky
Hell, when you go to a doctor or hospital you have to provide a photo I.D., along with med insurance cards


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

CR1 you are so wrong about us from europe if there is any racist it seems to be you
saying we all are commies bla bla bla 
beside I have never had to use photo ID before I cuold vote

Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"Never let it be said that a small group of committed people cannot ruin a wonderful website. In fact, it's the only thing that ever has."

-Paraphrasing Margaret Mead


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Just doing my part.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe that "old Saying" was during the Tammany Hall era of Boss Tweed. He made sure HIS people got re-elected. Sometimes, the same group would show up every hour to vote, all day long.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

@NBeener - amen.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"He doesn't want us to be like the Commies of *Europe"*

*"All of Europe* is 100% racist and are deliberately oppressing the poor and minorities because you are required to present ID to vote everywhere in the *Euro zone."*

*"The remark was not about Europeans…..."* OH! I guess Someone else wrote (Sorry) typed the above statements. *DUH???*

"Dennis needs to find a sense of humor.* He can't even detect tongue in cheek." *

*HOW* ....do you* detect tongue in cheek,* on the Internet if there is no ;-) Or …LOL… Or some indication that it is in Fact *"tongue in cheek"? * Face To Face? Different Ball Game!

Perhaps Lawyers just make these types of *assumptions based on the way They "Practice" Their "Profession"? * Either that, or they THINK the Rest Of The World are *Telepathic Mind Readers.*

Or. As you said after Blowing Away, someone elses Post …. "Maybe it's my *Black Humour*" that caused him to Abandon His Posting.

Your Comment in the Posting a day or so ago having to do with* Downloading Pictures was Totally Wrong.* Or was it just more *"tongue in cheek"?*

How about *"Veiled Sarcasm with the Back Door, Wide Open. Just In Case."*

*Neil: On The Money!!*

I imagine it's just a coincidence that THIS Post came on at the same time Mike (NO offence Mike) also Posts about *Photo ID for LumberJocks.* I have not yet read it.

*Rocky:* In Reply to your initial Question " South Carolina's law that would require a state issued photo ID to vote citing their belief the law would discriminate against minorities and the poor."* A Load Of Horse Dung!!*

Thank You: Rick

*PS:* I will NOT be watching this Post for* ANY* type of a Reply. Nor will I be participating any further.

*The sooner LJ's Bans ALL Political and Religous Posts from this Site the Happier I'll, and Perhaps Others will be!!*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

*Recently the US Justice Department blocked South Carolina's law that would require a state issued photo ID to vote citing their belief the law would discriminate against minorities and the poor.
In many places you need a photo ID to do the following:

Purchase alcohol
Purchase tobacco
Purchase certain OTC antihistamines
Purchase ammunition
Purchase a gun
Cash a check

You definitely need a photo ID to pass the checkpoint at the airport as well as other mass transit facilities.*
You're only partially right.
In the last three months I've purchased 2 bottles of egg nog, a bottle of Jack, and a bottle of rum, no ID asked for. I've also bought ammo without ID, and I'll be heading to the bank with my paycheck tomorrow where they will cash it without an ID and no questions. I rarely bother carrying it on me and just list of the ID number when I get pulled over and have never received a ticket for not carrying it. I also recently took amtrak from Syr to NYC and didn't need an ID, neither did the 8 youth and two other adult leaders who were with me. In the last 17 years I have voted in every election that I could and have never once provided an ID. Personally I fail to see the issue with needing one to vote.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

As a non-US resident, I usually give these topics a wide berth, but today I can contribute a few facts - just for comparison.

In South Africa, everybody over 16 is required to have (and if not actually required, is quite stongly advised to carry) an ID document. Part of the process of obtaining the ID document includes providing fingerprints. You absolutely need to show your ID document to vote plus you also get marked with ink that is visible only under ultra-voilet light so that you cannot vote twice. People will walk for miles and stand for hours in a queue to have the privilege of casting their vote, a right that was denied to many before 1994 (and you should have seen the queues that year in particular)

In Australia it is compulsory to vote - you get fined (albeit only about $30) if you do not. Being out of the country does not excuse you, you are required to either go to the nearest consulate or register for a postal vote. I am not entirely sure whether it is compulsory to show photo ID at the polling booth, but drivers licences are commonly asked for and provided since they have your address which makes it easy for the voting officer to check the voter's details without having to shout them out for all to hear.

And for those who choose not to vote, remember that if you didn't participate, you really shouldn't complain about the outcome. With compulsory voting in Australia, those who really don't like any of the candidates still have the choice to post either a blank or spoilt ballot. Then, at least, they have the right to winge like the rest if us.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to ask; What problem is this law intended to solve? I have not heard anything about rampant voter fraud impacting outcomes in elections. It seems against the Conservative grain to impose laws without a significant imperative to do so.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

To the OP - there is nothing wrong with showing an ID at the polling place.
I live in a pretty rural community - and while I know people that do not have a drivers license, I know of NOBODOY other than kids, that has NO form of identification.

The argument against this is that it represents "UNDUE HARDSHIP" seems a pretty thin argument.

I wonder why there is such vocal opposition?
You have to have ID to get passed TSA at the airport, and the plan is to require TSA at busses and trains as well.

You really cannot function in 21st century society without any ID, that you would have to show it at the polling place is not a big deal.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*I wonder why there is such vocal opposition?*
This is my only question.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

CR1: "you are required to present ID to vote everywhere in the Euro zone"
Dennis: "I have never had to use photo ID before I could vote"

Dennis is correct about Denmark. You do not need ID to vote. You can simply say your name, date of birth and maybe address and it will be checked against the local registry. (I imagine one could commit a fraud by giving neighbor's name or go from place to place and vote multiple times as long as those are the names of real people. But this is Denmark. Who would do that!)
In some Euro countries even less is required to vote.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I can answer the question, from a factual standpoint.

Recent studies (Department of Justice, Brennan Center for Justice ) have shown that there IS NO significant level of voter fraud, in this country.

So … since there IS no problem that this solution is designed to solve, it's good to look further at the underlying motivations of those putting forth this idea.

Roughly 11% of eligible voters do not have government issued ID.

"That percentage is even higher for seniors, people of color, people with disabilities, low-income voters, and students."

Take a WAG at which party those people tend to vote for.

Take a WAG at who would be most affected by this sort of legislation.

Take a final WAG at why it's being pushed so hard, and by whom.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

But reading the brennan center study
http://www.brennancenter.org/page/-/d/download_file_39242.pdf

Their 11% number includes ID that is simply not current. E.g. many people have changed addresses but have not updated their drivers license to reflect that.

And it was a telephone survey of less that 1000 people.

From November 16-19, 2006, the independent Opinion Research Corporation conducted a telephone survey of 987 randomly selected voting-age American citizens.1 The survey included several questions sponsored by the Brennan Center, asking whether respondents had readily available documentary proof of citizenship or government-issued photo identification, and if so, whether it contained current information:
1) Do you have a current, unexpired government-issued ID with your picture on it, like a driver's license or a military ID?
2) If yes, does this photo ID have both your current address AND your current name (as opposed to a maiden name) on it?
3) Do you have any of the following citizenship documents (U.S. birth certificate/U.S. passport/U.S. naturalization papers) in a place where you can quickly find it if you had to show it tomorrow?
4) If yes, does [that document] have your current name on it (as opposed to a maiden name)?

So for example if you caled a college student they would say NO to question 3, that they couldn't produce their birth certificate within 24 hours.

Lies….damn lies….statistics

Seems to me the opposition is so strong because the status quo is benefitting them - like when they send the dragnets with busses and pay people to go to the polls. They know a ID requirement would impact them.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

NBeener: "So … since there IS no problem"

- Since when do you need a problem in order to implement a solution?

DrDirt: "So for example if you caled a college student they would say NO to question 3, that they couldn't produce their birth certificate within 24 hours."

- Exactly. In addition students and young people are most likely to have outdated address/name on their IDs. So comes election day and… oops, your license is invalid, sir. And its too late to run and get that birth certificate. And what party do young voters prefer? See how that works? Eventually voters will adjust just like they adjusted to TSA, but the trick will work for a few cycles.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Well … you're certainly making the case for why it may be opposed. Not surprisingly, it's because one party's voters are disproportionately affected.

We're making the same point.

But WITHOUT clear evidence of voter fraud … what problem, again, are we trying to solve ?

Also … you may impugn survey methodologies all you like, but … there IS a statistical basis that's commonly understood. Populations, confidence intervals, confidence margins, and needed sample size.

What would be MORE relevant is … directional accuracy. If WHATEVER % fall into the "No current ID" category ARE far more likely to be from one party than the other, then …. don't think I'm the first to figure that out.

If they're legal voters, then allowing them their right TO vote is a more American position than depriving them OF that right.

Back-door deprivations, through arcane legislation, are common, and rather dirty pool. They're used all the time.

Even archaic and arcane voting laws are "revived," in an effort to disenfranchise particular groups. Look into Ohio Sec State Blackwell, and the "80 pound weight bond paper" scandal.

These people may be nefarious, but they are not usually stupid.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Viktor*: LOL !

I wouldn't say that. I WOULD say … if the "problem" is a red herring-like this one-then ask the timeless question: Who profits ?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Neil - I question methodologies because people create numbers to draw a particular response -

Things like the latest census report written up by AP carried on NPR
http://www.npr.org/2011/12/15/143770049/census-1-in-2-americans-are-poor-or-low-income

They detail that now 1 in 2 - - 50% of americans are poverty level!

Really? in one of those look to your left OR right and one of the two of you is in poverty.
Makes me want to ask what the definition of poverty is that they use.

Where are the UNICEF commercials asking the Rich countries to send us 37 cents a day to save the starving US kids with the distended stomachs and mosquito nets?

Fact is there is always some study that becomes a beacon for action. Anybody thinking that the US has a 50% poverty rate has never seen real suffering.
To the OP - if ID is such a burden, then why is it that the evil TSA can force you to provide ID. Has the government now Banned travel by your 11% of americans? Because these same TSA regulations are to be applied to busses and trains - how will they even travel within the city?

- - - - - --- - - - - - - - - -

Fact is there is no ID problem - it is a canard.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

DrDirt, you are changing the topic. What does that UNICEF example have to do with voter ID in the US? Because some study can't be trusted, then another unrelated study sholdn't be trusted? Really? 
NBeener was SPOT ON with directional accuracy, SPOT ON!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I find most all of the responses to this thread to be insightful and thoughtful and most of the replies of any similar quasi-parallel thread to be both entertaining and revealing.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

Rocky - I live in WI & we recently went through the same issues, but it went through. There were all of the same 'discrimination' arguments. Bunch of [email protected], in my opinion. To me, it's very very simple. Voting is a right, but it's also a responsibility. If you're that passionate about our system, then it seems to me it wouldn't be that big of a deal to get to the DMV to get an ID. With voter turnouts as low as they are (more people vote for "American Idol" than for President), clearly people don't care that much.

We've had voter fraud issues up here, which the ID requirements will clearly resolve. Somehow it makes sense to accept some level of fraud so that people don't have to be "discriminated against" by showing an ID. I'm assuming it's the same by you, but here in WI it very quickly turned into a partisan issue. It's a joke.

I don't usually get in on these political discussions, but this was one that really infuriated me.

Ironically, we've had a lot of the same issues because they're replacing TONS of streetlight intersections with roundabouts. This has been THE BIGGEST issue in our parts, in years. Unbelievable. People don't like them/don't know how to use them/don't want to use them, so they find any "reason" under the sun to discredit those who are in favor of them. I'm not making this up - one argument was, "what if someone who is deaf AND blind is trying to cross - how are they going to know when traffic is coming?"


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Viktor it is about methodology -
e.g. my sideline example about poverty 
I can "Define" poverty level as 250K/year and then cite a study that shows how the number of people making less than that is huge.
Hence the UNICEF comment - - if we as a country are REALY 50% true poverty, then why isn't the UN (UNICEF) trying to save us from our poverty stricken ghetto?
Because someone defined poverty as 2 bedrooms instead of 3, or they ONLY have 1 car in the driveway.
Their kids still have a Sony Playstation and not a PS3 - - - god help them!

Fact is it is all about baselines and definitions.
- - - - - -
SO ON THE ORIGINAL POST
Same with the ID issue - One side is screaming from the rooftops how such a requirement is racist and disproportionaly impacts certain groups - old/poor/uneducated etc.

But the "Proof" studied is they had college students telephone (so only folks that still have land line phones only and not GenX that is on cellular) fewer than 1000 people - no idea if it even went out of state.
And they ask 4 questions related to whether their information is *current* - and "could you find your Birth certificate in 24 hours" 
They then tally up the No's and say 11% of the population doesn't have ID.

Actually 11% can't find their Certificate, OR have moved OR still have a docmument under their maiden names etc.
Stunningly (not really) these folks are NOT indicating that there is some UNDUE BURDEN - - - which is the case being made - - - that they cannot get/cannot afford to have an ID.

People can argue it is a non-existant problem etc.
What is the real difficulty in producing and ID.
How many other parts of our lives/banking/jobs/travel etc all require and ID.
The carnival barkers claiming racism need some real argument as to what the problem is with requiring ID to vote?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Voting really is Constitutionally distinct from driving, getting married, travel, opening a bank account, etc.

And … again … if the studies show there IS NO real problem with voter fraud … what problem are we trying to solve, here ?

Sounds like … no upside, and some carefully calculated partisan downside.

I hope those who like sneaky tactics, for political/material gain … never rant about Steve Gass, and his efforts to get SawStop technology mandated ;-)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"The carnival barkers claiming racism need some real argument as to what the problem is with requiring ID to vote?"

I gave two:

1) if there isn't a problem, then why make new laws ?

2) If it's being done in a thinly-veiled effort to reduce one party's voter turnout, why is it okay ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

well well well *CR1* becourse you read tiny little bit of something on *WIKI* you know all things about Denmark and the rest of europe better than one who is born and raised here and lieved all his life in europe 
yes its right we have that personalnumber registre here but that doesn´t say anything about us and how it is 
used or for that matter the rest of europe

and when we are with facts …. don´t believe all you read on *WIKI* is facts the site is written by
so called normal people and as we know very well they all has there own agenda nothing is controlled 
by an official institut/organisation with a goverments garantie that the facts is correct by proof from 
other side that can back the facts up …..............WIKI does make a great job but the fact is everyone
can add a new site to it about some lies they are convinced is correct or want others to believe is correct
and if WIKI hasn´t the correct expert on the feild at the coffeetable the time its posted 
it can be read by millions before some see its a lie and suddenly a lie has become facts to too many
before it can be deleted

and please have in mind that L J is a world wide site , not all of us has English as our first language
so if you try to be funny or use sarcasme then write it behind or use the smiley´s 
so we all have a fair chance to gess what you meen

I seems to me there has been a comment from you that said something about I have to find my humor
or something I can garantie I have alot of it one thing Denmark is famerous for is to use tongue in cheek,
using understatements and having a blacker humor than the british people that wuold blow you 
back to the stone age even the normal way of using plain humor here is misunderstood by people 
who have learned perfect Danish and lieved here more than a decade

have a great day every one 
Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

When you've upset Dennis, this site is really starting to suck.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

[*bertha*] took the thoughts right out of my brain.

I got pretty shocked, when I saw that. Some sort of Galactic Line got crossed … again.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

In my country only people that have registered can vote. When you show up to vote you sign a sheet and your signature is compared with one on file. To register you need to identify yourself, name, age, residence, citizenship, etc.. *The incidence of voter ID fraud is less than being struck by lightening or winning the lotto*. In 2011 less than 30 people have been killed by lightning strikes. How many cases of voter ID fraud has there been?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

not yet Bertha and Neil  
but if you hear a broadsword wishling in the air over your head 
but can´t see any you can bett its me on a rampage ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Article of voter fraud


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry double post…unruly phone


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice opinion piece.

I'm more comfortable with the DoJ and the Brennan Center's findings.

Always wonder how an ID thingy helps with absentee ballot fraud, anyway…...


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Voting really is Constitutionally distinct from driving, getting married, travel, opening a bank account, etc.

But Neil is there not a right to be able to see your congressman or visit the federal government offices like EPA or DOE and attend their public hearings?
Guess what - - gotta have a photo ID to enter the government building. (and metal detectors/X-ray machines)

*Does requiring photo ID to get into the building represent a first ammendment violation by preventing the poor or minorities from being able to " petition the government for a redress of grievances"?*

It seems that it has become a partisan issue - yeah the Dems are against and the Repubs are for it, the dems think it will hurt them - though the turnout numbers don't support that assumption.

We are still left with "what is the undue hardship of showing your ID at the polling place" ?

Not just a 'there isn't a problem so let's move along' 
Dems say suppression
Repubs say avoiding fraud.

My personal opinion is I don't buy into the 'Hardship/racism' argument. The Repubs think there is cheating, and voting by illegals.
Somehow Move on.org and Think Progress don't convince me that there is no problem.
While I disagree with methodology and the extrapolation of their conclusions - the Brennan center is the closest to non partisan.

Most legends have basis in the truth like the "vote early vote often"


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

IrrelevantJack, you, Earth people, are lucky. On our planet voter fraud is rampant. There have been multiple sighting of illegal aliens arriving to polling stations early in saucer shaped busses. They travel at light speed from place to place, cast multiple votes, and abducts observers.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

- Neil, stop making sense and highjacking the thread with facts.

DrDirt: "Most legends have basis in the truth like the "vote early vote often"
- I agree. I personally like the Greek legend that all matter consists of earth, water, fire, and air. But left leaning college professors constantly try to undermine it with their flawed methodologies.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

No Viktor - the Greek Legend of teh elements represented the early understanding of the earth.

Vote early Vote Often is a quote from Al Capone - and was a real phenomena of voter fraud where people voted multiple times.

So one is a documented problem (the voting) and one is an ancient theory - - - - - not so different than that whold sun revolves around the earth thing….wasn't actually that way at all, that is just how it looked - - or maybe it was mercury driving the chariot across the sky.

Lets say the incidence of voter fraud is indeed irrelavent, which in most cases it will be, because so few elections are close….however it is in play:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122576113489495571.html

Are you really buying the whole disenfranchising of the downtrodden?

That is what the OP is all about - - - *"What is the big Deal of showing your ID like you have to in so many other parts of your life?"*


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

How would this requirement discriminate against any group of people if there was no cost to obtain the photo ID?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I can get a free hotel room, in Las Vegas, too.

Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to buy the plane ticket, the meals, or to take the unpaid leave from work. Those things constitute a hardship for me, right now, and … since there really isn't any *reason* for me to go, I won't.

Similarly, a national voter ID card offers a solution to a problem that doesn't exist, and puts some measure of hardship on those least able to absorb it.

And it solves a problem that we're not having.

And … it offers a solution that's in search of a problem.

Plus … objective sources say there really IS no voter fraud problem, to speak of. The tiny incidence seems to center around absentee voting … which … ID cards won't touch. Other instances-still tiny-seem to get caught by the existing process, by all accounts.

And … we can't make "tamper-proof" IDs, or … we'd already be making them. All documents are subject to forgery and fraud.

Wanna' worry about election fraud ? Worry about what happens when voting is electronic. That will truly put the control of elections in the hands of a very few.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Notice how I repeated myself, there, a few times ?

It was to make a point.

Take good care, Scott…..


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

The problem with your example Neil is there is not those extraordinary additional expenses associated with getting a free photo ID.

It is the responsibility of the states to have oversight of the election process. What is it the business of the feds to interfere with how a state fullfills their obligation? Particularly if the Secy of State is elected by the citizens.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Why don't we just drop all the crap here.

Dems want anyone to be able to vote without an I.D. because they know they will get a lot of votes from people who are NOT legal citizens and will vote for the party that offers the most giv-a-ways.

Repubs want voters to present legal I.D. to vote so only legal citizens will be able to vote.

Any one who does not see this has their head buried in the sand.

Or some other place the sun don't shine which I will not mention.

Think about it, if you have more than two brain cells between your ears, you should be able to see that only one side of this argument has anything to gain. That would be the free votes coming from illegals.

I am not racist and resent anyone saying I am. Wanting fair elections is in no way racist.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

The Voting Rights Act of 1965 concluded that 9 states persisted in having unfair elections and determined a need to oversee all of their election practices (Section 5).

Everyone that votes HAS TO BE REGISTERED. To register YOU HAVE TO BE A CITIZEN with VALID ID. I find it hard to believe everyone doesn't understand this.

There have been no links to any voter ID fraud on the topic. Editorials and opinion articles don't count.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*WudnHeven:*










*What's your problem Junior?* You've got me Blocked. For what reason? Typical "Hand It Out But Can't Take It"?

So now I've Blocked You. Probably the only reason you came on this Post. Sling some MUD at Me. CAREFULL!! 2 can play that game, if I feel like WASTING MY Time!!

355 Posts in 83 Days, most of them about the way YOU want this site to Change, or what YOU don't like. 4/5 Projects and you get upset because there aren't enough Comments? Probably a Good Reason for that.

To use Your Quote above… "Sound Familiar" ??? From YOUR Profile.

*"Listen to advice and accept instruction, that you may gain wisdom in the future. Proverbs 19:20" *

*Bertha & Neil: "When you've upset Dennis, this site is really starting to suck.*

AGREE! Maybe not the Entire Site but as Neil Mentioned earlier, 1 or 2 Individuals. I got a PM saying that one of them got the BOOT for a week because of a Reply regarding Dennis's "Commie" connections.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't believe that we can state with any assurity that there isn't a problem. I think, since the Bush Gore election, we should review our voting processes. I am inclined to say that getting a state ID isn't a real financial burden, and if those same groups that can bus people to vote, they can get them help with aquiring the ID. I am not asking everyone to spend $90.00 on a passport, but I don't really see the problem with getting the ID.

I am against any kind of discrimination for voting, but I don't see this as discrimination, here. Again, is it that hard to get a state ID?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Since most of the tiny amount of fraud that HAS ever been discovered is associated with absentee voting (where nobody CAN check in ID), how will this help ?

In fact, won't it simply mean that those who try to defraud our election processes will simply move even further toward absentee ballots, as the weapon of choice, FOR fraud ?


----------

